# Weighed The Trailer And The Truck Today



## Liz C (Jan 21, 2012)

WE took our trailer to Loves today to weight t for the first time. I need some help understanding what all this means, please. The trailer weighed 7420, drive axle was 880 and trailer axle was 6540

We also wighted the truck and trailer together, total 13,200

WE have a2007 5.7 Tundra with tow haul from the manufactureer.

I know our truck can tow 10,500, it appears to me that we are within range. Am I correct?

the only reason we are looking at getting new truck is for better mpg, we get 8.5 mpg when towing. Planning on a long trip next summer to Fl from Tx. WE don't use the truck much at other times, my husband is diabled, so he just takes out son back and forth to school etc.

I really don't want to another vehicle, especially since we do not owe much on this truck, It has less than 75,000 miles on it. We are not having any issues with his truck, just a mileage issue when towing.

If we get another truck, it would be a diesel, 3/4 ot 1 ton depending on what we find at the time.

I appreciate your help in analyzing the weight.

Liz


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Liz C said:


> WE took our trailer to Loves today to weight t for the first time. I need some help understanding what all this means, please. The trailer weighed 7420, drive axle was 880 and trailer axle was 6540
> 
> We also wighted the truck and trailer together, total 13,200
> 
> ...


The total weight of the trailer is 7,420lb. The tongue weighs 880lb and the rest of the trailer makes up the balance of 6,540lb. There are separate sections at the scales, so you must have unhitched and put the trailer tongue with the jack on one section and the trailer wheels on another. That's the best way to do it. Your weights are good, and the Tundra can handle the load, but your mileage will always suck. I had a 2007 Tundra and I averaged between 8-9mpg towing, with 10mpg once in a while on the flats. My diesel isn't doing a whole lot better, but I'll take the 11-12mpg for now. Hoping that improves a bit as the engine breaks in since I only have about 4,500 miles on the truck.


----------



## hoosier steve (Apr 10, 2012)

With any large trailer, it is mostly wind resistance (aerodynamics) that kills our gas mileage. No matter what you tow with, it wont be worth the expense of getting rid of a perfectly capable truck. My Superduty gets 14 towing, but hit an interstate or speed a little and it drops quick!


----------



## Liz C (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks y'all, we are going to just stay with the Tundra, almost paid for, we tend to camp within 2-3 hours of our house. The gas mileage sucks, but don't know that the expense of a new truck and higher maintenance costs of a diesel would be of benefit. I am going to be on top of tire air pressure in the truck and trailer tires, get Firestone air bags and just accept that the mileage is part of going camping.

We have an extended warrenty until 100,000, so any issues that happened are covered, other than wear and tear.

Liz


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

hoosier steve said:


> With any large trailer, it is mostly wind resistance (aerodynamics) that kills our gas mileage. No matter what you tow with, it wont be worth the expense of getting rid of a perfectly capable truck. My Superduty gets 14 towing, but hit an interstate or speed a little and it drops quick!


Exactly. Diesels are cool if you can afford one. Awesome power. But from an economical standpoint it's not really needed for what it cost you. As long as the gasser is capable its a want vs need thing.


----------



## Santa Fe TX Bob (Oct 30, 2011)

Why do people think that a diesel has higher maintenance cost? What is that based on?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Santa Fe TX Bob said:


> Why do people think that a diesel has higher maintenance cost? What is that based on?


Some of it is perception but if you are a dealer maintenance person then you will for sure have higher costs to maintain a diesel truck.

Even is you do the maintenance yourself, items like oil needing 12 or 14 quarts instead of 5 or 6. Filters that cost 2 to 3 times as much. Fuel filters that require replacement at a more frequent basis than gas engines. On new trucks there is the cost of urea injection fluid for the SCR, this is a cost that gassers do not have. Also believe it or not many people add the cost of fuel into the maintenance cost as it is part of the equation on cost to operate per mile. The hard parts of the trucks can also be more expensive when they require replacement or upgrade(things like brake rotors).

All of this can add up to a higher cost of maintenance but you trade that cost for a machine that has more capability in general, so you get what you pay for.


----------



## Santa Fe TX Bob (Oct 30, 2011)

When you consider the longer oil change interval, less tire wear due to heavier tires, heavier more robust frame etc., the difference is a wash. Especially when you take into account the higher cost of maintaining today's gasoline engines. Short oil change interval, $40 spark plugs, individual coils per cylinder, $20,000 computer necessary to diagnose ignition/emissions, computerized everything, catalytic converters (expensive and used up fast when towing), check engine light that tells you squat.

My diesel just gets oil changes every 10,000 miles. Fuel filter when it needs it which has been once in the past 8 years. Brake job every 100,000 not 50. Fuel that contains no alcohol to fritz up the works, engine longevity up to a million miles (my neighbor has an F250 with over a million miles on it and has not had to turn a wrench on it). I still don't see a difference.

Bob


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Bob you may want to take a picture of that million mile Ford as it is a rare beast. As for some of your other items you mentioned I am guessing you also have a much older diesel then the ones from this century that most people talk about and then discuss costs to maintain. If you are referring to your Isuzu then you would have to start looking at commercial grade vehicles as comparison. Your Isuzu has less than 1/2 the HP and Torque as a new light duty truck from the big three, that can and will affect the long term maintenance costs.

As for the tires I think you may be missing something there, those heavier tires come at a cost that will be significantly greater than lighter rated tires but if you have a 3500 gasser or diesel, both could and most likely would have the same tires so it is a wash. Frames are not a maintenance item. Many of the other items you mentioned could just as easily be turned to similar and very expensive repair issues with diesels.

I have a diesel and I have it for what it can do for me and I accept the costs for what ever they may be.


----------

